# Serbian (BCS): Куда / где



## YKYPEH

Извињавам се ако има неких правописних или стилских грешака - тек сам почео да учим српски пре неколико месеци. 
Имам питање око употребе "куда" и "где". Изгледа да у данашње време танка линија која раздваја ове две речи трепери и нестаје, судећи бар према томе што чујем у свакодневном говору. Да ли се људи придржавају следећих конструкција? Јесу ли ове конструкције стандардне у српском? 

Куда? (правац кретања) - акузатив
Нпр.: Куда идеш? На плажу.

Где? (место, локација) - локатив
Нпр.: Где си ти? На плажи.


----------



## VelikiMag

Просто је невјероватно да неко ко може да напише овакав увод пита баш то. Ово кажем јер се не може рећи да је написао странац. Дате конструкције су тачне, међутим оно што се мени чини је да постоји тенденција да се умјесто _куда_ каже _где_. Одговор наравно остаје у акузативу. Мислим да би у руском то било третирано као грешка.
У Црној Гори се врло често умјесто локатива користи акузатив. То је наравно грешка, али је једноставно одлика овдашњег говора.


----------



## Милан

И у Србији је исто, млађа генерација углавном говори „(г)де“ у свим приликама, али наравно да је то неправилно. Мада, чује се и „куда“. И љуте се кад их исправиш.


----------



## YKYPEH

Хвала пуно на детаљном објашњењу! Биће ми од велике користи. Што се тиче чињенице да се данас уместо "куда" употребљава "где", то сам приметио, али нисам био сигуран да ли је то општа тенденција у српском језику. Да ли се то дозвољава правилима српског? Неко ми је рекао да је питање "куда" симболично, фигуративно, и да се ова реч углавном користи за реторичка или филозофска питања. Да ли бисте се слагали са тим?


----------



## Tassos

Za više informacija o toj temi mozeš pogledati ovde.


----------



## VelikiMag

YKYPEH said:


> Неко ми је рекао да је питање "куда" симболично, фигуративно, и да се ова реч углавном користи за реторичка или филозофска питања. Да ли бисте се слагали сложили са тим?



Није баш тако. Додуше, постоје реторичка питања типа "_куда иде овај свет_" или "_куда плови овај брод_" и ту стварно не бих очекивао да видим _где_. Али _куда_ има много ширу употребу. Најчешћа је, рекао бих, у значењу _којим путем_. Дакле ако је познато да неко негдје иде/путује и ако се зна његово одредиште, питањем _куда_ пита се _којим путем_ ће се до тог одредишта доћи.


----------



## YKYPEH

Tassos:

Hvala za link! Sada ću to pročitati.


ВеликиМаг:

Хвала  Вам још једном на отговорима и на исправкама! Све што сте написали је  сасвим разумљиво. Наравно, у овом конкретном случају требало би да  искористим повратан глагол свршеног вида "сложити", исто као и у руском.


----------



## Милан

YKYPEH said:


> Tassos:
> Хвала  Вам још једном на оДговорима и на исправкама! Све што сте написали је  сасвим разумљиво. Наравно, у овом конкретном случају требало би да  искористим повратан глагол свршеног вида "сложити", исто као и у руском.


Мала исправка. Предлог је ОД за разлику од руског ОТ. Сети се и једначења по звучности, и у говору и у писању.


----------

